# Coping With Long-Term Unemployment



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd be pleased to hear from anyone else on the forum who is unemployed and struggling to find work.

I got made redundant at the end of July 2011 and haven't had a 'proper' job since then.

I had a (very) well paid job in the insolvency profession and spent August to November 2011 trying to find a replacement job in insolvency with no success whatsoever.

Just before Christmas 2011 I went self-employed and ghost wrote a business book and the technical content for a debt related website. That all ended mid-November 2012 and I've been on contribution based JSA since then.

The JSA will come to an end in May and I won't get income based benefits as my partner has equity in the house we live in.

I'm applying for every job I have a reasonable chance of getting. This ranges from a note-taker for a deaf university student to a Coroner's assistant with cleaning jobs, driving jobs Royal Mail jobs inbetween. I've not even had an interview 

None of the temp agencies will register me as I'm too over-qualified for anything they have on their books.

It's really getting to me now: I've worked my 'grollies' off for 28 years and my life savings are just about gone. I've made major sacrifices - no new clothes, no going out, selling off my pen collection, walking to places or going on my scooter.

I have a much younger partner and a lovely two-year-old daughter who I can't provide for financially and the cracks are beginning to show in how we get along and live from week to week.

People witter on about it's because of 'the recession' but just about everyone I know or see has never had it so good - home improvements, prestige cars, several holidays abroad each year, top Sky packages, £150+ a week on food: the list goes on. In real terms the so called recession is a load of bollhocks. If the recession was that bad then why isn't the insolvency industry booming? (I know the answer to this latter part but won't bore you all with the minutiae)

Anyone else in the same boat or subjected to this and how do you cope?


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Can't help I'm afraid but I feel for you mate, hope you find something soon.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

What are your skills and qualifications?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I had a couple of spells unemployed between chauffeur roles each about 9 months long, slightly different as I was being very choosy and picky before taking a job. All too easy to get into a rut, was for me anyway. I developed a daily routine, a very long walk, read all the papers in the library and spent at least two hours a day on the net surfing for jobs. Also used the downtime redecorating.

Voluntary work is something to consider, it keeps your esteem intact, the interaction with folk is stimulating and can act as another avenue for networking.

I wish you well with your search.:thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I feel what your going through, my partner has just started a job last week after being unemployed for 10 months. He thought he would've walked into another job. 
It kind of changed for him when he got some excellent feed back from an employment (ran through the dole) company that went through his letter of application, cv and mock interviews. The next interview he went to he got. Not great money but better than what he was on as the last 4 months he got nothing after the job seekers ran out.
He hasn't had an interview for over 12 years and everything was new for him.
I wish I could give you better info or advice, depending what field your in will reflect how easy or hard it is to get a job. 
It was a struggle for him as we've been living of me and it knocked him a bit.
I could waffle on but I won't.
Good luck


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a very good idea of what it is like to be out of work for a long time and fully appreciate just how soul destroying it can be.

I am a contractor and therefore am used to short spells of no work, last year it took me 9 months to find a job and my search was worldwide. 

My advice is never give up, if agencies think you are over qualified then talk down or remove the higher qualifications. Agencies really just exist to fit round pegs into round holes, so modify your CV/application to each post. Even if you have already registered with an agency, keep sending the customised application for any job you fancy

It might also be worth looking at volunteering, this is mostly front line work but can lead to more corporate or back office work. I think many firms are relatively ok about those out of work but it is very helpful to show you have been doing something productive


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Feel for you so many dont want to work but by your post i can see your desperate to find work.
Could looking at other area's and relocate be an idea , and do you feel there in something in your CV needs changing to highlight your experience , ask for someone to look over it and call the companies you put in a CV to for feed back , for starters


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

try from 13th sept 08,op on my right knee (locking up) after op it kept 'giving way' & down i'd tumble ( worst place to fall...............in the shower)
2nd op march 2010,still giving way  surgeon told me to stay off my feet or i'd not be able to walk by 50 (now 43) WTF 
lower bone & upper bones are 'worn away' on the inside of my leg,im 15-18years to young for knee replacement as im still classd as 'active' (a new knee would last 12-15years but because im young they reckon 8 years then the problem occurs of replacing a replacment
so yes mate i feel your pain in not getting a job,i WANT to work but as soon as they see 'medical history' on an application form.....................sorry not suitable,if i lie on a form or at an interview what happens if i have to go off work with my knee problem


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Of you have any money that you can scrape together, try and buy yourself a car and use it as a taxi will cost around £4000 to get started, but you will see that back in no time st all if you work nights for a few months. 

I know you probably don't have £4000 laying around, but would it be worth using the family diesel? Or selling the family car and buying a diesel car? 

While your wife is at work you can be at home with the youngen, then work a few hours a night, what ever you decide, times are very hard


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

20vKarlos said:


> Of you have any money that you can scrape together, try and buy yourself a car and use it as a taxi will cost around £4000 to get started, but you will see that back in no time st all if you work nights for a few months.


A few months??? Sadly not.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm a contactor too, not worked for a while myself, although more out of choice as I needed a break.

When your working and paying tax it's easy to diss the unemployed, I was always the first to say get a job etc but after not working for a while I am now more sympathetic...not working is not as easy as it sounds.

Keep trying, I find a routine essential, plenty of exercise and social contact help keep spirts up.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

My brother got laid off from BMI Baby last september as a first officer pilot. He has had a terrible time of it with the job centre. He used to pay over £2000 a month in tax and insurance and was only offered £69 a week job seekers plus council tax paid and the interest on his mortgage.
He worked his nuts off over 20 years paying into the UK economy and almost cleared his mortgage.

Pete has been on depression tablets since as no one seems to care for him, he gets £69 a week and some low life woman with 8 kids gets £1200 plus a 4 bed house.

Well he has got a job flying domestic flights in Saudi, superb money and tax free. So the UK government looses all the taxable income income as he is so diusguted he is not planning to return.

So me moving to the US and Peter moving to Saudi we are taking our skills abroad and our potential tax to other countries.

I wonder how the UK will survive.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

On a lighter note for one moment, don't think any job is beyond you.

http://m.clitheroeadvertiser.co.uk/...595?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Jim_964 said:


> Can't help I'm afraid but I feel for you mate, hope you find something soon.


..........same here mate,hope something turns up soon for you.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> So me moving to the US and Peter moving to Saudi we are taking our skills abroad and our potential tax to other countries.
> 
> I wonder how the UK will survive.


wow how big is your ego...:speechles

I'm sure the UK will be fine without you and your brother! :lol::lol::lol:



I agree with your post btw.... doesn't seem to matter how much you pay in, you are treated worse than the scroungers at the time you need the most help....

I think the dutch system is a lot better, where you get a % of your salary (and it's higher than 0.005%) and it's on a sliding scale the longer you are off work... well at least I'm sure that's how it used to be...

@OP.... I really feel for you mate, also took some guts to post something like this up, I'm sure that wasn't hard either.... I hope you get something really soon..... I think the voluntary work is a good idea though...

:thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

keep your chin up bud, something will turn up:thumb:
I live in the north west and things really are hard for a lot of people. I have lots of friends down south who actually question why the rest of the country is struggling?
I work in the aerospace industry which has just had a major cash influx and is booming! nobody has told our company because we are on the brink of going under.


----------



## john.rigby (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you fully exploited LinkedIn?
I have a lot of friends leaving the Army at the moment and it seems LinkedIn is the perfect vehicle for increasing visibility and networking, worth investing some time in ensuring your profile is up to speed (unless you are already all over this!).


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Method Man said:


> Anyone else in the same boat or subjected to this and how do you cope?


I was in a similar position and out of work for 14-15months 2010/11. Been in continuous employment before that for nigh on 30 years. Unless you've been in the same situation it's difficult to get your head round. I'd never been inside a JobCentre before in my life and apart from it making me feel ashamed of myself when I got back home I was literally in tears, it rocked me that much.

I'll be honest and say I was pretty closed minded at the time and thought the only people on JSA were malingerers who wanted to be. Have to say I had my eyes opened. Many of the chaps standing round waiting to be seen where in the same situation as myself. Out of work for the first time and totally lost in a system they'd never used before.

My situation was slightly more complicated as I was also having problems with my health so the moved me to ESA which is another adventure altogether.

The job hunting was really tough, between companies not even bothering to reply and going for interviews that that had over 350 applicants, those that say the jobs are still easy to find in the current market should try it.

Likewise I was also living on my savings which are now pretty much decimated. So much so I look back now and think why did I ever bother. Naively I thought because I'd paid my dues for 30 years the system would be there to help me and support me when I needed it. It does nothing of the sort. The JobCentre has nothing to do with finding people jobs it's simply there to make you jump through hoops and feel grateful for you £70 odd quid a week it begrudgingly allows you.

I don't want to do the government rant bit, but it's much worse now as they've done a pretty good job of demonising anyone on benefits, so the whole world thinks if you're out of work you're a scumbag. I don't doubt in some cases that is true, but for many more who have fallen into the system their life on benefits is pretty dire.

Anyway at the end of 2011, I managed to find something I could manage health-wise and started working in a part-time position for the NHS. Great job, learned new stuff, enjoyed meeting different people every day and actually like the idea of being part of something as big as the NHS.

Unfortunately I had a second heart attack in Sept of 2012 and have not worked since. I've just had my contract ended on ill health grounds so am back where I started with another heart attack for my troubles. I had hoped that they would find me another position within the trust but it just didn't work out.

Problem is it was difficult enough the first time round and now my ole ticker has had another beating I'm not even sure I'm up to part-time. I think I may be facing trial by ATOS and from what I've been reading unless you are wheeled in, in a hospital bed they find you fit for work. That said if I can find something part-time I can manage it might just stop me going nuts being at home all day.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks DampDog, that was very informative and eloquent you address some important misconceptions on how long term living in this situation can be, the reality rather than rhetoric, not everyone is living the high life. You did not ask for your health condition you are supporting plus encouraging others here while in need yourself I applaud that strategy. It is sometimes easy to judge others situation from afar, many here are supportive of this situation where no simple solution is available, just the notion of keep trying, change something. 

I cope in knowing that I am doing my very best in a challenging health situation through difficult times, it is not about me as an individual I can only change things within my power, in the past I did voluntary work to keep my own sanity which in itself created an opportunity.

How does the OP think we can help and what would you like us to do in supporting you.

Take care good luck.
John Tht


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Titanium Htail said:


> in the past I did voluntary work to keep my own sanity which in itself created an opportunity.


Cheers. Volunteering is one possible way forwards that I was just mulling over with a colleague from work. It may be a way of gaining a few more skills, a bit more experience and adding to ole the CV. And who knows it may possibly lead to something. Also there's probably a far better chance of something part time.

Full hours would just finish me off now, I'm no longer up to being on my feet for 7-8 hours at a go. (And if I'm honest I'm no longer prepared to push myself and jeopardize my health just to make the chancellor of the exchequer happy) But part-time positions that pay more than minimum wage are in short supply, which sort of condemns your to living week to week and digging ever deeper into what little of my war-chest I have left.

I'm lucky in some respects in that the mortgage is cleared, I have no outstanding debts and have a modest lifestyle with no family to support. God forbid if I had a mortgage and family to provide for, anyone in that situation must be pretty desperate.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

the trouble with this country is it doesnt look after the people that have paid into the system but gives a free ride to the people that havent or wont . If you have a house you have a mortgage on theres little help to be had . If you rented youd be laughing it truly is a joke


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Moaning about benefit loaders aside, I think there is work out there if you look for it.
I've had to find new jobs three times in the last 2 years (two times were due to companies doing me over, one was my own ****-up) but each time I was able to find work within say 3 weeks without a problem.

I work in the IT Industry, a lot of it is just to do with how you present your CV, how you come across at the interview, and not only that but taking contacts who you've built up over the years and calling on them.

I don't necessarily think the "system" should be there to support you, I've always wished a viewpoint of for example you have paid £5000 in tax that allows you to claim £5000 back in the event of unemployment, that means you'd never be "in debt" to the country with everyone paying in more tax than they earn.

Now I am not sure of your history (OP) but yes it _can_ be hard and as long as you're staying positive, getting out there, applying for positions every day, even taking in applications by hand and asking if there is anyone you could speak to there and then, all shows nouse and makes you more attractive to an employer.


----------



## auditek (Sep 20, 2008)

I spent 22 years in the RAF as a policeman....I wanted to something different when I left, so studied aircraft engineering in my spare time, I then worked with the RAF as a civvy for 8 years. I then decided to move 'back home', and applied for a job in a family electronics firm. In my application, I stated that I was probably over qualified for the job, but it was a job I wanted.
Within about 2 hours of the interview, got an email, confirming the job was mine..Not being bigheaded, but the company couldn't believe what they got......Good luck to you :thumb:


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> My brother got laid off from BMI Baby last september as a first officer pilot. He has had a terrible time of it with the job centre. He used to pay over £2000 a month in tax and insurance and was only offered £69 a week job seekers plus council tax paid and the interest on his mortgage.
> He worked his nuts off over 20 years paying into the UK economy and almost cleared his mortgage.
> 
> Pete has been on depression tablets since as no one seems to care for him, he gets £69 a week and some low life woman with 8 kids gets £1200 plus a 4 bed house.
> ...


Well said , i work for a very well known company that i wont name, a nice customer came in got chatting and he said , i quote "this countrys f****d"
i now think he was right


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

There is a common misconception that everywhere else in the world is better than the UK. In fact, many things are better in the UK than in other countries. Since moving to Oz, I now have to pay for private medical cover or else pay a levy to the government. The cost of living is ridiculously high and so much more than the UK it's not funny. Roads are rubbish, government and just about every sector of administration is corrupt and that lovable, laid back attitude is a real PITA when you want something done. However, I get paid well over twice what I would in England and on balance it's a much better life over here. I'm glad I took the plunge and it's worked out OK. However, I know of many who have returned to the UK after things did not work out. It's a big step to emigrate and I miss my mates, decent TV, cold weather (I realise this may sound weird but trust me), good beer and lack of flies/mosquitoes. Saying the countries f*cked when it's still in the top 10 economies in the world seems a little short sighted. The Daily Mail has a lot to answer to!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

deleted.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Bulkhead said:


> There is a common misconception that everywhere else in the world is better than the UK. In fact, many things are better in the UK than in other countries. Since moving to Oz, I now have to pay for private medical cover or else pay a levy to the government. The cost of living is ridiculously high and so much more than the UK it's not funny. Roads are rubbish, government and just about every sector of administration is corrupt and that lovable, laid back attitude is a real PITA when you want something done. However, I get paid well over twice what I would in England and on balance it's a much better life over here. I'm glad I took the plunge and it's worked out OK. However, I know of many who have returned to the UK after things did not work out. It's a big step to emigrate and I miss my mates, decent TV, cold weather (I realise this may sound weird but trust me), good beer and lack of flies/mosquitoes. Saying the countries f*cked when it's still in the top 10 economies in the world seems a little short sighted. The Daily Mail has a lot to answer to!


Uk might be better if they did expect a levy, then the NHS might not be on its knees.

Government is corrupt here too...Maggie Thatchers funeral a good example.

You can wait an age for stuff in this country too, be it the council to get their finger out or health related....

And the roads are garbage in many places.

Benefits for free loaders are pretty decent though and entry to the country has been easy for long enough.

Least in Oz if the majority of them turned up trying to get into the country they would be booted out before they got through passport control.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

If you don't like it here, pack up and go elsewhere.

This whole bunch of benefit talk, you can really tell who reads the Daily Mail......................


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

I've never bought a newspaper in god knows how many years, that long I can't remember and I've got a really good memory!

I can't pack up, have to care for sick family so not an option this end I'm afraid.

I've already travelled the world anyway pretty much and lived in various countries so not really on my priority list


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

I would say enjoy it. Calm down, dont panic and enjoy not Having to work for a while. Nothing like a break to re focus on life, maybe find a new direction. I had a period of 10 mnths on sole, spent the entire time worrying and panacking about my future. Eventually i found another job and i wist i had enjoyed my time off Viking fishing etc. I know u deel guilty about doing anything othwr than Looking for work but its ok. I would set aaide a few hours a day to look for work, send cvs etc. Then just forget about it for the rest of the day yet and do something productive that Doesnt cost anything like exercise.


----------



## Shauna (May 1, 2013)

adamangler said:


> I would say enjoy it. Calm down, dont panic and enjoy not Having to work for a while. Nothing like a break to re focus on life, maybe find a new direction. I had a period of 10 mnths on sole, spent the entire time worrying and panacking about my future. Eventually i found another job and i wist i had enjoyed my time off Viking fishing etc. I know u deel guilty about doing anything othwr than Looking for work but its ok. I would set aaide a few hours a day to look for work, send cvs etc. Then just forget about it for the rest of the day yet and do something productive that Doesnt cost anything like exercise.


Enjoying time off work is hard to do when you've a rubbish income and are worrying about bills/food etc. From his post he's had more than enough time unemployed to 'enjoy' not working.

I was unemployed for quite a while and it is absolutely horrible! I empathise with you, I hope you find something soon.


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

So by being miserable and not enjoying time off makes work easier to find?
All im trying to say is be positive

Be miserable and feel Sorry for yourself if you prefer, the time passes either way.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

My dad left his professional job back in september 2011, and still does not have the same level of job however he was determined to work just to prove to those out there that there is jobs. So he went on the agency and started emptying bins, driven dustbin lorries, delivery leaflets and now is working for a hi-ab company on the tools again (he worked around transport in technical support and r&d before). In the last 2 years he has had over 10 jobs and not touched JSA, in fairness they don't have a mortgage so the income is just savings, but as long as you willing to do anything there is work out there and it seems to be picking up more and more.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Shauna said:


> Enjoying time off work is hard to do when you've a rubbish income and are worrying about bills/food etc. From his post he's had more than enough time unemployed to 'enjoy' not working.


I agree, BF was out of work for 10 months. I did say do some things you want to do but £72 a week for 6 months is not a lot to live on as I was really stretched paying mortgage, bills and food. After the 6 months he got nothing, yet had to still sign in and show he's applied for jobs or they stop his stamp! That was when he'd feel stressed as he couldn't afford to even pay his £10 mobile himself. Pretty much the only luxury he had that cost
I was always trying to be upbeat about it saying "it's not going to be forever" but it is stressful no matter how positive you are. And yes life still goes on


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bulkhead said:


> There is a common misconception that everywhere else in the world is better than the UK. In fact, many things are better in the UK than in other countries. Since moving to Oz, I now have to pay for private medical cover or else pay a levy to the government. The cost of living is ridiculously high and so much more than the UK it's not funny. Roads are rubbish, government and just about every sector of administration is corrupt and that lovable, laid back attitude is a real PITA when you want something done. However, I get paid well over twice what I would in England and on balance it's a much better life over here. I'm glad I took the plunge and it's worked out OK. However, I know of many who have returned to the UK after things did not work out. It's a big step to emigrate and I miss my mates, decent TV, cold weather (I realise this may sound weird but trust me), good beer and lack of flies/mosquitoes. Saying the countries f*cked when it's still in the top 10 economies in the world seems a little short sighted. The Daily Mail has a lot to answer to!


I've posted on this matter a few times and agree fully.

The UK isn't the mess that people suggest. Certain parts of the country are struggling badly, but lots are still strong.

I moved to Aberdeen over 3 years ago through work.

The average salary on offer is the highest in the UK outside London, there is only 0.4 jobseekers per job and the unemployment rate is 1%.

From 1% you are going to have some lazy people who aren't looking.

It's tough for some people, but many need to have to consider getting out of areas that don't have work.

I appreciate it's not that easy, but the amount of people that don't look out their own back yard before saying the entire country is in a mess are wrong.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Where are you based?


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

What part of the uk do you live? We have dealings with companies all over the uk so can ask if anyone is looking, I'm from Ipswich and to be honest there is quite a few companies looking for people around here, we are actually looking to take on another fitting team and have actually increased are prices by 5%


----------

